# New Microfibre wash detergent



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

I have always used Nanolex Microfibre Wash until now but it's pricey and I go through it very quickly.

Does the boots sensitive skin stuff compare? 
Are there other alternatives that I should look at? 
Does anyone add anything else to the wash for extra cleaning power... e.g. a dose of white vinegar/bicarb of soda if cloths were particularly dirty?

Thanks!


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

I use the chemical guys cleaner. 
You can buy on car parts 4 less (product code 552990181) for £6.17 for 16oz. I have seen the 128 oz at £20 but I cant remember where. I'll have a look.


----------



## BsrGT (May 20, 2019)

ODK Plush is a new one, and really good washing power. I only used it twice but I rate it highly. Thing with ChG MF wash is that some MF manufacturers clearly state to not use it with their products (Klin korea for instance).


----------



## Meirion658 (Feb 11, 2012)

I use this and very happy with it.

https://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/products/angelwax-micro-cleanse-intensive-microfibre-wash-1-litre


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

https://www.chemicalguysuk.co.uk/sh...uvenator-cleaning-detergent-concentrate-1gal/


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

I use Woolite :thumb:

Does a good job


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

Another vote for odk plush I used it for the first time last week and the cloth I use to clean my exhaust tip has always had black soot on it but plush worked well on it and brought it up like new a quick air dry and 5 mins on low heat in tumble and my cloths have never felt better 

Previously use the valet pro version and this just didn't live upto expectations needed like 60ml and didn't shift anything even at recommended wash cycles


----------



## GMDetails (Nov 1, 2019)

Hi, I did a blind test of 8 microfibre wash liquids and continued to test new ones as they came to market, My recommendations came in two categories as initially i couldn't find one which cleaned well but keep the cloths soft.

Top for absolute cleaning power was the wash granules from KKD and WAX PLANET, both exactly the same in cleaning cloths that were pretty much destroyed, but couldn't rejuvenate the softness so instead of binning them, they lived another day to clean door shuts and engine bays.
Both KKD and WAX PLANET also worked amazingly well at cleaning my drying towel after using a quick detailer was a drying aid and inadvertently caused it to become hydrophobic.

For cleaning wax, polish and quick detailer residue on quality microfibre cloths the best for softness and without leaving any scents of the cleaner were Angelwax Micro Cleanse or WOOLITE from your local supermarket shelves, and take cost per wash into consideration and Woolite wins!

Since completing this test , ODK have released one which is up there with Angelwax, ValetPro Micro Reviver, leaves the cloths light, fluffy and soft and better value than Angelwax, Autobrite Clean Towels is another new one but leaves the towels with added scent from the detergent and personally I didn't think left them as soft.

So, products i've tested so far are Woolite, Fairy Non-Bio, Adams Microfibre Revitalizer, ValetPro Micro-Restore, Angelwax Micro Cleanse, KKD & Wax Planet granules, ODK Plush, Autobrite Direct, Gyeon and Nanolex


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

GMDetails said:


> Hi, I did a blind test of 8 microfibre wash liquids and continued to test new ones as they came to market, My recommendations came in two categories as initially i couldn't find one which cleaned well but keep the cloths soft.
> 
> Top for absolute cleaning power was the wash granules from KKD and WAX PLANET, both exactly the same in cleaning cloths that were pretty much destroyed, but couldn't rejuvenate the softness so instead of binning them, they lived another day to clean door shuts and engine bays.
> Both KKD and WAX PLANET also worked amazingly well at cleaning my drying towel after using a quick detailer was a drying aid and inadvertently caused it to become hydrophobic.
> ...


So in summary, does ODK Plush take the victory or are you sticking with something more cost effective?


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Thanks to everyone for the info... some really good suggestions.

Has anyone added the like of white vinegar to a wash cycle / found this to add anything?


----------



## GSI-MAN (Sep 12, 2017)

Woolite is the one for me


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

atbalfour said:


> Thanks to everyone for the info... some really good suggestions.
> 
> Has anyone added the like of white vinegar to a wash cycle / found this to add anything?


Yes, I use white vinegar all the time, even use it when I'm washing my normal household towels in lieu of any softener, and yes it does work. It gets rid of any detergent residue and does add a bit of softness. Also, as mentioned, you add it to the softener drawer so it's used in the rinse cycle, not wash cycle as that would be counter productive.

FYI, I just use normal Fairy non-bio and have never had any issues with my MF cloths.


----------



## kylehastings1 (Nov 8, 2018)

I use non bio detergent


----------



## WRX (Jun 24, 2019)

I bought a small non bio box from my local corner shop for £1. It cleans them up fine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

WRX said:


> I bought a small non bio box from my local corner shop for £1. It cleans them up fine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I use non bio on mine. Always works a treat


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Thread resurrection, since this thread I have been alternating between ODK plush and the Nanolex. Using white vinegar in the softener drawer.

Any very dirty towels are soaked in diluted APC first.

Jon (Forensic Detailing) has today reviewed these two products vs. a supermarket own brand non-bio and he came to the conclusion that the dedicated microfibre ones aren't worth the extra.






Would have rather he stuck towels in a pot of wax, grease or squirted compound on so it was a bit more relevant to detailing lol. Maybe it's all in my head but I swear the ODK and Nanolex leave towels feeling softer.

Interested to hear others thoughts...


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

Internet been down so unable to watch it yet,so no spoilers, oh too late lol


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

welsh-andy said:


> Internet been down so unable to watch it yet,so no spoilers, oh too late lol


Ha sorry Andy!


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

I use Woolite or Micro Restore and when it comes to cloth softness I can't really tell any difference between them.

Also, I have Gyeon Towel Wash, but just 10ml of this swamps the washing machine with suds, so that is relegated to any pre-soaking I might have to do.

This morning when washing some old, but never used towels ( 3 PB Luxury Buffing and 3 Eurow Double Density ) I decided to use the full half cup of vinegar as advised by some of our American friends on YouTube, which is 118ml and considerable more than my normal amount of 20ml and what a difference, the towels air dried so much softer than they normally do and after 3 minutes in the dryer to fluff them up they were perfect.

Will now watch the video to see what I'm doing wrong :lol:


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

I've just switched to Angelwax from Chemical Guys. I certainly won't be using anything else from now on!


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

John just did a comparison of a few.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

AndyQash said:


> I use Woolite or Micro Restore and when it comes to cloth softness I can't really tell any difference between them.
> 
> Also, I have Gyeon Towel Wash, but just 10ml of this swamps the washing machine with suds, so that is relegated to any pre-soaking I might have to do.
> 
> ...


I dont normally put that much White Vinegar in, might try it next time. Where do you put it ? in the conditioner drawer ?


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Micro restore! great stuff and comes in a useful bottle too


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

nicks16v said:


> I dont normally put that much White Vinegar in, might try it next time. Where do you put it ? in the conditioner drawer ?


Yes, in the conditioner draw :thumb:


----------



## canada16 (May 26, 2020)

Why on earth are any of you giving more money to these car company cleaning places.
They have their place for specific items for the car, but when you are talking about APC and washing liquid why not just use cheap Non Bio on a warm wash, I have been doing this for years and gets out liquid wax and stains, I have very fluffy microfiber towels and they still feel new after a year.
I also use Elbow Grease as a APC and it works amazing, even on stains for the seats, also its only 1.00 in most pound shops. I have been using it for years as well, plastic, rubber and fabric and it works amazing.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

canada16 said:


> Why on earth are any of you giving more money to these car company cleaning places.
> They have their place for specific items for the car, but when you are talking about APC and washing liquid why not just use cheap Non Bio on a warm wash, I have been doing this for years and gets out liquid wax and stains, I have very fluffy microfiber towels and they still feel new after a year.
> I also use Elbow Grease as a APC and it works amazing, even on stains for the seats, also its only 1.00 in most pound shops. I have been using it for years as well, plastic, rubber and fabric and it works amazing.


I found that elbow stuff has a funny reaction with grease, it turns red in my experience. So personally i would want to be a bit careful on stuff like seats just incase it reacts with something like that and ends up actually staining the fabric instead.


----------



## canada16 (May 26, 2020)

nicks16v said:


> I found that elbow stuff has a funny reaction with grease, it turns red in my experience. So personally i would want to be a bit careful on stuff like seats just incase it reacts with something like that and ends up actually staining the fabric instead.


100% Always do a spot test. I do this even with purpose fabric cleaner as you never know. But I have not had any issues so far.

If I come accross grease on my carpet or seats i will be sure to test that, thanks for the heads up


----------



## wax-planet (Sep 30, 2010)

GMDetails said:


> Hi, I did a blind test of 8 microfibre wash liquids and continued to test new ones as they came to market, My recommendations came in two categories as initially i couldn't find one which cleaned well but keep the cloths soft.
> 
> Top for absolute cleaning power was the wash granules from KKD and WAX PLANET, both exactly the same in cleaning cloths that were pretty much destroyed, but couldn't rejuvenate the softness so instead of binning them, they lived another day to clean door shuts and engine bays.
> Both KKD and WAX PLANET also worked amazingly well at cleaning my drying towel after using a quick detailer was a drying aid and inadvertently caused it to become hydrophobic.
> ...


We dont do the Granules anymore , we have a Liquid Detergent instead and its very very good :argie:
If you try it and it doesn't work ill refund you in full (theres always a first :thumb
https://waxplanet.co.uk/collections/panel-pot-collection


----------



## canada16 (May 26, 2020)

10.00 for 1 liter or this for 3.00
https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/302064410

Or this

https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/301869208

Persil and Fairy have spend decades and tens of thousands of pounds on R&D for stains and to make sure the product does what it says.
I am not saying these ones from the car companies are not good, but they are severly overpriced when you can get the same thing for £3.00


----------



## wax-planet (Sep 30, 2010)

canada16 said:


> 10.00 for 1 liter or this for 3.00
> https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/302064410


yes thats correct


----------



## wax-planet (Sep 30, 2010)

canada16 said:


> 10.00 for 1 liter or this for 3.00
> https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/302064410
> 
> Or this
> ...


i use that on my jeans and shirts but i wouldn't use my jeans or shirts to wash my car although sometimes when ive finished it looks like i have :lol:


----------

